# 1964 gto rear glass question??? Coupe/sedan vs hardtop



## Lemansbythelake (Jun 4, 2017)

Hey I'm trying to find rear glass for my 64 lemans sport coupe (post) project and I'm getting conflicting information on if hardtop glass is the same as coupe rear glass.. I'm under the impression that it's the same but some sellers on eBay say no.. maybe a 65 post had diff glass or something??


----------



## Lemansbythelake (Jun 4, 2017)

To clarify I'm trying to find replacement rear glass. The back windshield for my 64 lemans sport coupe (post) and I'm trying to see if hardtop glass will work as that is readily available


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Rear glass is the same for '64-65 2 door hardtop & Coupe Buick, Olds, Pontiac A-body. Chevelle is different.


----------

